# الالتزام الاجتماعى فى فكر اباء الكنيسة ( موضوع للأسره )



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الالتزام الاجتماعى فى فكر اباء الكنيسة




الالتزام الاجتماعى بدأ بالاسرة البشرية الاولى , التى كان ادم ربا لها , وبها اصبح ربا للآسرة البشرية كلها عبر التاريخ ..


فيخبرنا الكتاب

ان الله جبل ادم من تراب الارض , ثم خلق حواء من ضلع من ضلوعه , واحضرها اليه " فقال ادم ها هذه الان عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى " ...ومن ادم خلق الله قايين وهابيل ...


ولاشك ان لله حكمة عميقة فى خلق العائلة البشرية الاولى بهذا الاسلوب , فقد خلق حواء من ادم .. وكان قادرا ان يخلقها من تراب الارض كما خلق ادم , ثم يخلق قايين وهابيل وشيث ومن تلاهم مباشرة من تراب الارض ايضا ..


فلماذا لم يفعل ذلك ؟



لابد ان هناك حكمة فى ان يخلق الله رابطة لحماية طبيعية بين اعضاء الاسرة البشرية الاولى , لكى يجعل كل الخليقة من دم واحد , ولحم واحد , وعظم واحد ...


وهذا هو المفهوم الاول والاساسى للآلتزام الاجتماعى .. وبه نفهم ان الالتزام الاجتماعى ليس قرارا اصطنعه بعض علماء الاجتماع , بل هو انبثاق طبيعى وتلقائى من كيفية تكوين الانسان الاول , والاسرة البشرية الاولى ...


قانون الزواج



الى اليوم تتكون كل اسرة فى المجتمع البشرى بنفس الكيفية والاسلوب عن طريق الزواج .. فاذا سئل الطفل :

من الذى خلقك ؟ أجاب :

الله هو الذى خلقنى .. على الرغم من ان الله لم يخلقه مباشرة من تراب الارض كما خلق ادم , بل خلقه عن طريق قانون الزواج الذى رسمه الله , ورسم ان يكون هو طريق التوالد , والخلق , والتكوين لكل كائن بشرى جديد ..

ان حكمة الزواج عظيمة , فهو يربط بين الرجل والمرأة برغبة كل منهما .. يقبلان اليه برضى وسرور غريزى , على الرغم من تبعات الزواج وتكلفته ومسئولياته , فيثمر الرجل والمرأة مخلوقا هو الطفل , وبموجب هذه الكيفية فى خلق الطفل تتدعم المحبة


وتتشعب فى اربعة اتجاهات :


1- محبة والديه بين الوالدين والطفل .
2- محبة بنوية بين الطفل ووالديه .
3- محبة بين الوالدين من خلال محبتهما للآولاد .
4- محبة بين الاولاد وبعضهم لارتباطهم برباط الدم من خلال الاسرة .


فالزواج اذن هو رابطة طبيعية تنشأ عنها رابطة المحبة , وتصبح الاسرة الخلية الاولى التى تنشأ فيها العواطف وتنمو وتتهذب ..

فترى , لو كان الطفل يخلق خلقا مباشرا من تراب الارض , فهل كانت تنشأ بين الاقارب عواطف المحبة والمسئولية والشعور بالالتزام ؟

ام كان كل انسان يشعر بكيانه المستقل , وانفصاله عن غيره , وعدم ترابطه به , وبالتالى عدم مسئوليته عما يصيب غيره من خير او شر ؟


الدوائر المتماسة
-------------------


وعن طريق الزواج تتشعب الاسرة الى اسرات , فتنشأ علاقة جديدة بين كل اسرة والاسر المتشعبة منها , وهذا ينطبق على مجتمع القرية , فالمدينة , فالاقليم , فالوطن , فالمجتمع البشرى فى كل المسكونة ..


فبدون مبالغة , تعتبر البشرية كلها اسرة واحدة تربط بينها صلة الدم , وتنحدر كلها من اب واحد هو ادم وام واحدة هى حواء .



امثلة على تطبيق الرب لمبدأ المسئولية والالتزام الاجتماعى فى العهد القديم




1- حينما غضب الرب على بنى اسرائيل قال موسى النبى " لكن الرب غضب على بسببكم , واقسم ان لا اعبر نهر الاردن , ولا ادخل الى الارض الصالحة - تث 4 : 21 ..

2- وحينما اخطأ عخان ابن كرمى وقعت تبعة خطيئته على كل بنى اسرائيل فأنهزموا امام اهل عاى , وقتل منهم عاى نحو 36 رجلا .. - يش 7 ..


3- وفى قصة يونان النبى , هرب يونان فى السفينة من وجه الرب , وعصى امره , فارسل الرب ريحا شديدة الى البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر - يونان 1 ...


4- وحينما عد داود الشعب , بعث الرب وباء فى اسرائيل , فمات 70 الفا من الشعب - 2 صم 24 ...


5- فقد كان بر ابراهيم سببا فى البركات التى نالها شعب الله حتى جاء منه المخلص .


6- وقال الرب لابراهيم ان وجدت فى سدوم 50 بارا , فانى اصفح عن المكان كله من اجلهم - تك 18



والخلاصة قد اوجزها سليمان الحكيم فى الايتين اللتين نصهما " ببركة المستقيمين تتشيد المدينة - ام 11 : 11 .. والرجل الامين كثير البركات - ام 28 : 20 ...


الالتزام الاجتماعى فى تعاليم المسيح



لم يكن السيد المسيح يعظ ويعلم فقط بل كان يجول يصنع خيرا أع 10 : 38 ..

فشفى المرضى وطهر البرص وطرد الشياطين واقام الموتى واشبع الجياع وكفكف دموع الثكالى والارامل ..


وبهذا رسم لكنيسته مفهوم الخدمة , وابان انها لاتقتصر على الوعظ والكرازة والتبشير , ولكنها ايضا تمتد الى كل انواع الخير التى يسديها الانسان الى الناس لتخفيف الامتهم , وتطييب قلوبهم , وسد احتياحاتهم المادية والمعنوية والروحية والجسدية .

وبمفهوم اوسع :



ان نأخذ بيد كل محتاج للعون والمساعدة , فمهمة الكنيسة ليست روحية بحتة فهى ام المجتمع للناس جميعا .. والانسان ليس انسانا بالروح فقط بل بالروح والجسد ..

وهذا الفكر اخذه الرسل عن سيدهم فأهتموا بأنواع الخدمات العامة , يطالعنا بذلك سفر اعمال الرسل ..


ومن اجل ذلك اقامت الكنيسة المدارس لتعليم الاطفال , والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والملاجئ ودور الايواء للكبار والصغار من اليتامى والعجائز ..


ومن اجل ذلك ايضا اعلى السيد المسيح من فضيلة الرحمة , وجعلها مقياس الحساب فى الدينونة ..


مكتوب من
كتاب الالتزام الاجتماعى فى فكر اباء الكنيسة

نيافة الانبا اغريغوريوس اسقف عام الدراسات اللآهوتية والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمى



للأمانه منقول​


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2009)

> ان نأخذ بيد كل محتاج للعون والمساعدة , فمهمة الكنيسة ليست روحية بحتة فهى ام المجتمع للناس جميعا .. والانسان ليس انسانا بالروح فقط بل بالروح والجسد ..


 
الموضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااائع

ومهم معرفته جداااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* منتهى الشكر

أختنا الغاليه

للمرور الذى أسعدنى جدا


أم النور معاكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

* أشكر مرورك

كلك ذووووق
بركه الرب يسوع معاكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى

الرب يبارك حياتك

بجد موضوع رائع​


----------

